
Scientists Announce HGP-Write, Project to Synthesize the Human Genome - ctoth
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/03/science/human-genome-project-write-synthetic-dna.html
======
dekhn
So the primary motivation seems to be spurring DNA synthesis technology. Why
go straight for human? I'd rather a synthetic c elegant genome or possibly
mouse.

